# QPP/CPP Pension plans calculated on average or last 10 years of income?



## plaza (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am a bit confused on CPP/QPP. I am 33 now and don't plan on taking pension until at least 65. I am self employed and since business is not great lately, I was going to reduce my salary for the next few years at least.

How is CPP/QPP calculated? Is it an average of the income you declared throughout your lifetime or only the last 5-10 years?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/isp/cpp/cppinfo.shtml


----------

